# American History Lessson......



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 20, 2003)

Happy Easter All:

Look what happens when a U.S. President gets elected in a year  with a "0" at  the  end. Also notice it goes in increments of 20 years. 

1840: William Henry Harrison (died in office)
1860: Abraham Lincoln (assassinated) 
1880: James A. Garfield (assassinated) 
1900: William McKinley (assassinated) 
1920: Warren G. Harding (died in office) 
1940: Franklin D. Roosevelt (dies in office) 
1960: John F. Kennedy (assassinated) 
1980: Ronald Reagan (survived assassination       attempt) 
2000: George W. Bush ???????????? 

And to think that we had two guys fighting it out in the courts to be the one elected in 2000. 

You might also be interested in this. 

Have a history teacher explain this----- if they can. 

Abraham Lincoln was elected to Congress in 1846. 
John F. Kennedy was elected to Congress in 1946. 
Abraham Lincoln was elected President in 1860. 
John F. Kennedy was elected President in 1960. 
Both were particularly concerned with civil rights. 
Both wives lost their children while living in the White House. 
Both Presidents were shot on a Friday. 
Both Presidents were shot in the head. 

Now it gets really weird. 
Lincoln's secretary was named Kennedy. 
Kennedy's Secretary was named Lincoln. 
Both were assassinated by Southerners. 
Both were succeeded by Southerners named Johnson. 
Andrew Johnson, who succeeded Lincoln, was born in 1808. 
Lyndon Johnson, who succeeded Kennedy, was born in 1908. 
John Wilkes Booth, who assassinated Lincoln, was born in 1839. 
Lee Harvey Oswald, who assassinated Kennedy, was born in 1939. 
Both assassins were known by their three names. 
Both names are composed of fifteen letters. 

Now hang on to your seat. 

Lincoln was shot at the theater named 'Ford.' 

Kennedy was shot in a car called 'Lincoln' made by 'Ford.' 

Lincoln was shot in a theater and his assassin ran and hid in a warehouse. 

Kennedy was shot from a warehouse and his assassin ran and hid in a theater. 

Booth and Oswald were assassinated before their trials. 

And here's the kicker....... 

A week before Lincoln was shot, he was in Monroe, Maryland 
A week before Kennedy was shot, he was with Marilyn  Monroe.. 

Hey, this is one history lesson people don't mind reading.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 20, 2003)

Cool stuff!

Maybe I can win some money on betting some of this material.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Happy Easter All:
> 
> Look what happens when a U.S. President gets elected in a year  with a "0" at  the  end. Also notice it goes in increments of 20 years.
> ...



Look, I already have to back to work tomorrow, so let me enjoy my Sunday!

Secondly, you're trying to set up shop in my neck of the woods!

I'd rather have a "Kenpo History " lesson instead! Proceed!


----------



## Zepp (Apr 20, 2003)

That's pretty cool Goldendragon7.  I've heard some of that same stuff before, but not all together.

Should we take bets on this president?


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 20, 2003)

Hey Dennis just when i though it was safe to go back on my PC
you come along with this stuff (i know it's true) i to WAS having a good EASTER with the wife and kid's( AND THE INLAWS) wait a min
what's wrong with me THANK YOU ,FOR GETTING ME AWAY FROM THEM  lol  only joking.
i'll call you later dennis i have something to ask you.

   yours in kenpo





> when your really feeling small,when tears are in your eyes i'll dry them all.   paul simon


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 20, 2003)

Interesting American lesson, yes verrry interesting indeed. 
But, was that item about JFK and Marilyn Monroe really true? Now ya piqued my curiosity...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2003)

Heh, my father and I were talking about the Lincoln-Kennedy thinge arlier tonight!


----------



## Seig (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes, the Marilyn Monroe Jack Kennedy thing were true.  Marilyn also had an affair with Bobby Kennedy.


----------



## cdhall (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for quoting Mr. C's entire post.
It was so far back that I could not find it.
Ooops.  Wait, it was right above you...

I thought Kaith posted some type of guidance on when to quote an Entire lengthy thread?
 

Just a pet peeve of mine, I thought I'd bring it up.
:soapbox: 

PS What did you mean your "neck of the woods?"  Are you a History teacher?  I know you coach something.
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Thanks for quoting Mr. C's entire post.
> It was so far back that I could not find it.
> Ooops.  Wait, it was right above you...
> ...



Yes, Kaith did, but I ain't figured it out on how to splice up these comments.

Yep, Mr. C is trying to move in on my History area as I do teach that. Coaching, gave that up 10 years ago for the Arts. Inever regretted it!:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 21, 2003)

> A week before Lincoln was shot, he was in Monroe, Maryland





> A week before Kennedy was shot, he was with Marilyn Monroe



Until I got to the last couple of lines I was saying to myself that I had seen all of this before.  I had never heard that part put quite like that before.  I almost shot my coffee out my nose when I saw it.  Who says history can't be amusing?  Doesn't it also strike ya as odd that both Bobby and Jack slept with Marilyn and both of them were shot?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes, the Marilyn Monroe Jack Kennedy thing were true.  Marilyn also had an affair with Bobby Kennedy. *



I knew that Marilyn Monroe was doing the Kennedys, shoot that should be common knowledge if you're old enough and read enough books. What I didn't know was that she had been with JFK a few days before he was shot. 

JFK, Clinton and a few other of the prezes were real playas... :ladysman:


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Apr 22, 2003)

JFK always had a weakness for blondes (and who doesn't?  ).  Just prior to WWII, he was involved with a German woman (her name escapes me at the moment) who was suspected of being an agent of the Reich.  Needless to say, it drove Joe Sr. into fits, and John ended up being assigned to the Pacific Theater, rather than the Atlantic Theater, when he enlisted in the Navy.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 22, 2003)

Mr. Conatser had an opportunity to go to the Naval
Academy!

What controversy he would've made in the Navy!

Congressional committes, Tailhook Scandals galore!


----------



## Seig (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Mr. Conatser had an opportunity to go to the Naval
> Academy!
> 
> *


To make matters worse








so did I


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes, the Marilyn Monroe Jack Kennedy thing were true.  Marilyn also had an affair with Bobby Kennedy. *



I hear that you had an affair with Monroe too, but she didn't move much! How old is she again?  

*Boot to the Groin*


----------



## Seig (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *I hear that you had an affair with Monroe too, but she didn't move much! How old is she again?
> 
> *Boot to the Groin*  *


Just because I bear a striking resemblance to Jackie Gleason does not mean you should believe everything you read in the SuperMarket Tabloids....Sheesh, every one knows she ran off with Elvis.......


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *To make matters worse
> 
> 
> ...



Really, tell me more!


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey!! i have to step-drag all over this place to catch up to you 


              yours in kenpo


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 23, 2003)

We operate on many fronts.........:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey Dennis you the man, what about the backs??


      yours in kenpo




> listen did you hear that? i did'nt either


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 23, 2003)

> _ Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes, the Marilyn Monroe Jack Kennedy thing were true. Marilyn also had an affair with Bobby Kennedy.  *





> _ posted by Billy Lear _
> *I hear that you had an affair with Monroe too, but she didn't move much! How old is she again?
> 
> *Boot to the Groin*  *



:rofl: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## Seig (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Hey Dennis you the man, what about the backs??
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, think Dance of Death(with extension) or Leap of Death


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 23, 2003)

??????   


                    yours in kenpo


----------



## Billy Lear (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Of course, think Dance of Death(with extension) or Leap of Death *



I think he was asking about the Diamond Backs... Put the keyboard down, and step away from the computer... too much internet can burn out your brain cells Seig.

Your cell mate,
Billy:rofl:


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey Billy i said it before and i;ll say it again
 YOU ARE A CLASS ACT 


                              YOURS IN KENPO


----------



## Seig (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *I think he was asking about the Diamond Backs... Put the keyboard down, and step away from the computer... too much internet can burn out your brain cells Seig.
> 
> Your cell mate,
> Billy:rofl: *


I live in WV how the heck would I know he was talking about a dang baseball team?


----------



## Seig (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *Hey Billy i said it before and i;ll say it again
> YOU ARE A CLASS ACT
> 
> ...


Yeah he is that!  Low Class....
Bill,
I still get the top bunk...


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yeah he is that!  Low Class....
> Bill,
> I still get the top bunk... *



Well,in that case, look out for "Warm April Showers."


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

in the civil wars of the US where the troops trained in unarmed combat??


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 24, 2003)

hey seig i hope that you did not mean that i was LOW CLASS? what did you mean? i'm lost:co

nfused: :shrug: 


                yours in kenpo


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

no man he is ina class of his own

by the way hows his MA ability


----------



## Seig (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *in the civil wars of the US where the troops trained in unarmed combat?? *


No, they only had rudimentary training in armed combat


----------



## Seig (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _
> *hey seig i hope that you did not mean that i was LOW CLASS? what did you mean? i'm lost:co
> 
> nfused: :shrug:
> ...


I was stating that my cell mate/brother in kenpo was low class, not you Mr. Elmer.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

where they trained in bayonet and also sabre fighting????


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

also in WW2 what type of unarmed combat did the troops learn?


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 25, 2003)

Thank you  and forgive me if i was out of place


----------



## Seig (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *where they trained in bayonet and also sabre fighting???? *


They were given some very rudimentary bayonet training, shoot, charge, stab, slash.  As far as Sabres, usually only officers carried them.  At that point in history, most gentleman had taken sabre lessons as part of their education.  It was also a required part of the curriculuum at the United Stated Military Academy.  For enlisted troops, the only ones really given sabre training were the cavalry.


----------



## Seig (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *also in WW2 what type of unarmed combat did the troops learn? *


I cannot speak to other countries training very well, but the US at the time was cycling people through boot cmap in about 6 weeks, so the unarmed training was not stressed.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

Wasnt Joe Loius the brown bomber the unarmed combat instructor????????????


----------



## Seig (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *Wasnt Joe Loius the brown bomber the unarmed combat instructor???????????? *


No one person was able to train the entire US Military.  Just doesn't/didn't happen.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 28, 2003)

ok  thanks


----------

